# Horse kicks when trying to pick back feet!?



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Was he kicking or just fighting you (trying to pull his hoof away)? On occasion, my horse 'kicks', which is more trying to push/pull his hand out of my grip.


----------



## equinelover101 (Dec 2, 2014)

Tracer said:


> Was he kicking or just fighting you (trying to pull his hoof away)? On occasion, my horse 'kicks', which is more trying to push/pull his hand out of my grip.


He was more trying to pull away from me, like when he fights with me then after I let go he kicks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DomiStLaurent (Aug 20, 2012)

Does he do this with the farrier, or just you?


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Lots of horses are fairly tight with their back feet, they pick them up high and fast and do not relax. Keep in mind that when you pick up a horse's back feet, you take away his defense mechanism. This has reason to make him tense if he has never been taught otherwise. 

First - If you feel very endangered, find someone who feels more comfortable picking up his feet. Your safety comes first.

Second - stand nice and close. Although it might be our instinct to stand farther and reach out for that leg, this is more dangerous. Think of standing right next the someone and trying to punch them, not much power. But if you could extend your arm and build power in the punch, ouch! So stand close.

Third - once he picks up his foot wait until he relaxes before you put it down. If be tries to kick make a sharp noise such as "aht!" or "no!". Once be stops struggling praise him and gently set down his foot. Work on this consistently for a few days before step four.

Fourth -. Once he can relax when his foot is up, it is time to work on picking it up in a relaxed manner. If he picks it up high, tense and quick give him a second to relax and then set it down. Give him a moment and then try again. You will probably have to do this several times but eventually he will let you pick it up and he will be relaxed. Praise him and move on the the next thing. 

Also - don't be discouraged, this wil take time. You are not only trying to form a habit but you are trying to break one. Be patient and set small goals. Be consistent and clear in your communication. 

Best of luck & stay safe 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

WildAtHeart said:


> Lots of horses are fairly tight with their back feet, they pick them up high and fast and do not relax. Keep in mind that when you pick up a horse's back feet, you take away his defense mechanism. This has reason to make him tense if he has never been taught otherwise.
> 
> First - If you feel very endangered, find someone who feels more comfortable picking up his feet. Your safety comes first.
> 
> ...


 Some horses are just touchy about their back feet but this is exactly the way to go about it. Also, once a horse is good about having his feet picked up they will usually let you know what position is the most comfortable for them by their leg feeling the most relaxed. Some horses need to be held lower than others


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You can also use a rope placed around his leg so you hold both ends. Slide the rope back and forth on his leg and work it down to his ankle. Lift his leg just an inch or two then let him set it down. Repeat a few times then lift a little higher. If he kicks at it you're out of harms way. Let him kick at it if he does, until he tires of it while his foot is in the air. When he stops, ease it down to the ground. Don't just let it go. Repeat a few more times until he has given up. Many horses don't like the foot being dropped so try to set it down fairly close to the ground.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I had a problem with a new horse doing this with only one back leg. Turns out he was very stiff and it was a pain issue. Don't lift too high to start and see if that helps his response.


----------

